# Alarm disabled after battery removal



## chas4za (Oct 23, 2003)

Hello

I have a 1997 Maxima SE with manual tranny; the car has 162,000 miles on it

Recently I removed the battery while replacing the starter. After replacing all parts, everything works well except for the keyless entry.

I replaced the battery in the key fob - no help.

So, I cannot open/close the doors or trunk without using the key. The red alarm light does light up when I lock the car.

Any thoughts? Something I must reset?

Thanks

Chas


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

you probably need to re program the car to accept that key fob, go to the 4th gen section on the org and you'll find an FAQ there with instructions on how to reprogram them.


----------



## chas4za (Oct 23, 2003)

Bob

Thanks for the reply . . .

I cannot find the "4th gen section on the org" . . . hence, cannot find the FAQ of the same.

Would you please direct me to such

Thanks

Chas


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

First off... here's the org forums...

http://forums.maxima.org

here's the FAQ I was talkin about (they took the main one and split it into three different FAQ's)
Last post - http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=72447

hope this helps


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

Check your fuses. You may have blown your fuse for the oem anti theft system.


----------



## chas4za (Oct 23, 2003)

*Bad Fob*

Thanks to you both for your suggestions. Ends up the fob went bad . . . strange coincidence

$130 for a new one - no way!

Thanks again

Chas


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ebay is your friend!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah...used fobs can be had on eBay for around $20. No need in paying the stealership for a new one.

You may also find one on maxima.org...go to the for sale section.


----------



## chas4za (Oct 23, 2003)

*Still a problem*

I just got my original FOB - never used.

Tried programming the car to it - not working.

Procedure and Results:

1) locked the doors and did the key thing - lamp flashes twice
2) turn key to ACC
3) push lock button - lamp flashes twice again
4) turn key to OFF position
5) try fob - no luck

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Chas


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

might be bad relay/fuse blown, that would be your next step


----------

